# Reverse Your Diabetes - Dr David Cavan



## oldoneegg (Sep 28, 2015)

I was diagnosed with Type 2 back in April 2013. I'm 6'4" and at the time I was 18.5 to 19.0 stone, I'd held at this level for many years. I have always eaten good food but lots of it!
I followed the general advice from my Doctor and Nurse to eat a balanced diet with a good proportion of carbs, I'm not a drinker or smoker but cut out my daily allowance of Coke, the drink not the drug, and thought a bit more about what I ate.
With a few deviations my HbA1c levelled out around low to mid fifties. I have always resisted medication and was aware that at these levels it would be the next step.
I brought this book back in the early part of the year after my latest tests of HbA1c @ 56. It then sat on my desk for several months before I picked it up in May.
It made sense to me having never come across the carbs = sugar argument before. I therefore set about a change to my diet.
My breakfast cereal is now replaced with Greek Yoghurt and berries, the lunchtime petrol station sandwich with crisps is now a petrol station salad with meat, fish or eggs and I've reduced what I call my 'overt' carbs at other times, reduced portions or eliminated altogether from some meals. My weekend cooked breakfast remains as it always has but without the 3 or 4 slice of toast that went with it.
My weight has been steadily falling since diagnosis with a plateau after each dietary change, I am now between 15.5 & 16.0.
At the start of September I set off for my 6 month fasting bloods as I was close to been medicated last time at 56, it came back at 46. This is down to the changes I have made after reading this book!
I will no doubt plateau again on the weight and the HbA1c I'll then look to tweak the diet further.
The book really changed my approach to controlling my Diabetes and I would advise anyone to read it. Dr Cavan talks very sensibly about reducing not necessarily eliminating things from your diet and makes some simple suggestions without making you feel you have to embrace an extreme lifestyle.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 29, 2015)

I agree with the last sentence about not having to embrace an extreme lifestyle. I too succeeded with an eat what I like (subject to BG constraints identified by my BG meter) but with reduced healthy portions.

I also found incorporating exercise every day (in the form of a brisk walk and a bit of rowing on a home machine) really helped with the results I got.

Anyway, congrats on your results and long may they continue.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 3, 2015)

Well done both of you. Keep at it & good luck   Have not read the book but would encourage anybody to read


----------



## Carina1962 (Oct 23, 2015)

I am just about to purchase this book on Amazon as I am very interested in trying to possibly 'reverse' not 'cure' my diabetes.  I was diagnosed in 2009 (Type 2) and am now on x1 Metformin tablet daily.  Although I am making every effort to lose weight and I have quite a lot to lose, my BS levels has steadily risen over the years rather than come down even though I have lost a stone in weight.  I am intrigued what this book will say, thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## pottersusan (Oct 23, 2015)

David Cavan was my consultant and responsible for getting me my pump  but then he left Bournemouth to go to Belgium -  a great shame!


----------



## trophywench (Oct 24, 2015)

Ah - but he's doing something diabetically important EU wide - or maybe International? - I forget which - now Susan - much more high powered position!  I can't blame him, sorry !


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 24, 2015)

Sounds like a brilliant achievement oldoneegg, its amazing that so many people don't realise carbs are the focus not just sugar.  I was aware before diagnosis but only because I did a lot of reading when my Dad was diagnosed with type 2.  I changed my own diet as well at that point because I was petrified of getting type 2 (then I got late onset type 1, the irony does not escape me!).  Anyway glad you're finding the book useful, oh and welcome aboard


----------



## trophywench (Oct 24, 2015)

Think they still ought to cover it in the O level Biology syllabus - I liked biology anyway - but it has proved to be one of the most useful subjects for more than diabetes reasons!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 24, 2015)

I would encourage any T2 to have a read.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 24, 2015)

I bought this book as soon as I was diagnosed and found it to be incredibly good. It certainly helped me.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 25, 2015)

Am pleased for you Amigo.  I like positive stuff


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 20, 2016)

If I could change things I would read it


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 25, 2016)

I would read the "A---" off this book if would help but being T1 it wont work


----------



## trophywench (Feb 25, 2016)

LOL Hobie - true !  But no matter how good a doctor David Cavan professes to be (and is) he'd never claim to be able to reverse us!

We (DSF) were with him immediately after the Beta testing stage of the BDEC e-learning module, and at it's revision.  He already knew much of what is in his book - BUT he couldn't PROVE it.  However - many of our members including some not in the UK!!! (hint hint) - were able to provide the evidence on a larger scale than he'd experienced - which was more than enough for his purpose.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 25, 2016)

If you are T2 "Get it read". You might pick up some tips


----------



## rider44 (Mar 20, 2016)

Any one can share your views on Reverse vs Cure Diabetes? 

Here is my understanding
Cure: no need to take medicine anymore and maintain normal BS level;
vs.
Reverse:  reduce the amount  of medication while maintaining BS level normal;

I am interested in reducing my medication, or better to off the medication. 

My daily carb is rather high, like to know if LCHF can cure diabetes, or at least 
reducing carb intake will reverse my diabetes.

thanks

Rider44
T2 for 2000, normal weight, 1 hour physical activity/day,
 Metformin 1000mg/day, Glipizide 5mg/day


----------



## rider44 (Mar 20, 2016)

Just read the UK diabetes web site on reverse diabetes more carefully, see
below. 

Seems to me that based on the definition, reverse diabetes includes cure of diabetes because people can come 
off medication. 

Also seems to me that it is more relevant to overweight people, are I right?

thanks

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Reversing Diabetes*






Type 2 diabetes medication dependency can be reversed with a change in health and lifestyle choices
Reversing diabetes is a term used to describe interventions that reduce dependency on type 2 diabetes medications, effectively reversing the progression of the illness.

With time and dedication, type 2 diabetes can be reversed and the results can be very rewarding with less tiredness and better all round health.

Loss of body weight can be particularly beneficial in helping to reverse the progression of diabetes.

In some cases, people may find they are able to come off medication, although blood sugar levels should be checked regularly as reversing progression of diabetes is not a cure. 

Do not come off medication unless advised to by your healthcare team.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 20, 2016)

rider44 said:


> Any one can share your views on Reverse vs Cure Diabetes?
> 
> Here is my understanding
> Cure: no need to take medicine anymore and maintain normal BS level;
> ...


Hi @rider44 , welcome to the forum  

'Reversing' Type 2 diabetes is not the same as curing it. It may be possible to improve your blood sugar control through a combination of diet and activity adjustments for some people, but this does not mean they are cured, they are simply managing it successfully. They will still have diabetes, and a return to bad habits or diet will result in the return of symptoms. Nevertheless, even though it is not a cure, it is ALWAYS worth making the efforts, since you will always reduce your risks of complications and improve your health. Whether you will be able to reduce or stop your medication will depend very much on the individual, as it may be that, physically, a person is no longer capable of controlling their blood sugars without the assistance of some medication.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 20, 2016)

T1 your pancreas does not work. T2 it my work 20% or 80%. If you eat low carbs & exercise you will do yourself a big favour


----------



## Visionvalue (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm glad this topic came up as one nurse has told me that if I get my numbers into the 42 - 47 range  I will be free of diabetes altogether  and another nurse told me you will never be rid of it you will be a  diabetic who is always trying to maintain those low numbers. Bit confusing . Any ideas anyone on this.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 21, 2016)

Visionvalue said:


> I'm glad this topic came up as one nurse has told me that if I get my numbers into the 42 - 47 range  I will be free of diabetes altogether  and another nurse told me you will never be rid of it you will be a  diabetic who is always trying to maintain those low numbers. Bit confusing . Any ideas anyone on this.


Not everyone is the same but if you are 22stone your pancreas & other organs get surrounded with fat restricting there performance, I would love to be given the chance to be able to do something about this. Keep trying & good luck Visionvalue


----------



## rider44 (Mar 21, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hi @rider44 , welcome to the forum
> 
> 'Reversing' Type 2 diabetes is not the same as curing it. It may be possible to improve your blood sugar control through a combination of diet and activity adjustments for some people, but this does not mean they are cured, they are simply managing it successfully. They will still have diabetes, and a return to bad habits or diet will result in the return of symptoms. Nevertheless, even though it is not a cure, it is ALWAYS worth making the efforts, since you will always reduce your risks of complications and improve your health. Whether you will be able to reduce or stop your medication will depend very much on the individual, as it may be that, physically, a person is no longer capable of controlling their blood sugars without the assistance of some medication.



Hi, *Northerner*

Thanks for your clarification. I have found the forum is very useful to talk to people and learn from people
on related issues. For me I would like to learn as much as possible on how to REVERSE diabetes, otherwise
as time goes by I would need to take more and more medication, which is no good at all.

I am physically fit, like to reduce my medication or eliminate, if possible. Currently my HbA1c around 
6 - 8.  Wonder any one can share your experiences 
on how DIET can help to REVERSE diabetes and REDUCE medication? 

Do you follow
1. Fasting;
2. LCHFat;
3. ...

thanks for sharing


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 31, 2016)

Keep at it Rider !  To keep fit is good for anybody


----------



## zuludog (Apr 1, 2016)

You might have seen my thread 'Inspiration please' in the food section, where I had become a bit jaded or tired of eating properly. By coincidence, I was given a newspaper article about the reverse diabetes diet which seemed quite reasonable. On the strength of that and reviews in this thread I bought a copy. 

But I hadn't realised there are two books with similar titles. I have 'Reverse Your Diabetes _Diet_' , but there is another book entitled 'Reverse Your Diabetes', both by Dr Cavan
The relatively short outline in the 'diet' book is straightforward & clear, and seems to make sense, so I will be ordering the other book as well

I think I know a bit about nutrition & diabetes, but till I read the book I hadn't fully realised the significance of all carbohydrates (CHO), not just sugar. I know something of the biochemistry of carbohydrates, that they are broken down into sugars, and what he says makes sense, but I hadn't properly understood the effect of carbohydrates on diabetes till it was spelled out for me in such clear terms

So, I have already started to reduce considerably the amount of CHO that I eat, and this afternoon I will be going shopping for a load of fruit & veg, and other ingredients for his recipes

Perhaps I have found my inspiration?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2016)

zuludog said:


> So, I have already started to reduce considerably the amount of CHO that I eat, and this afternoon I will be going shopping for a load of fruit & veg, and other ingredients for his recipes
> 
> Perhaps I have found my inspiration?


I hope so @zuludog ! Let us know how you get on  I think this is one of the reasons why people have such problems getting their levels under control - so often they are told to just 'eat a healthy diet, cut down on the sugars' - not explaining that ALL carbs convert to glucose, but at different rates, and often dependent on a person's own biology (particularly, it seems, the gut biota).


----------



## zuludog (Apr 1, 2016)

Well, I didn't get to the shops, it was absolutely pouring down, but I made a vegetable salad from odds & ends I already had in stock; no GHO like bread or pasta, but I did have chickpeas. So shopping's the plan for tomorrow morning, as early as possible
I've also ordered the 'theory' book

I weighed myself about an hour ago, naked (don't let me put you off your tea!), and I'm 94,1 kg, which gives me a BMI of 29.8, just on the border of overweight & obese. I don't know what is the ideal for me, but it's obviously less than that. I'll settle for 85 kg, and see what happens after that, but for the moment the target is to get below 90 kg


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2016)

zuludog said:


> Well, I didn't get to the shops, it was absolutely pouring down, but I made a vegetable salad from odds & ends I already had in stock; no GHO like bread or pasta, but I did have chickpeas. So shopping's the plan for tomorrow morning, as early as possible
> I've also ordered the 'theory' book
> 
> I weighed myself about an hour ago, naked (don't let me put you off your tea!), and I'm 94,1 kg, which gives me a BMI of 29.8, just on the border of overweight & obese. I don't know what is the ideal for me, but it's obviously less than that. I'll settle for 85 kg, and see what happens after that, but for the moment the target is to get below 90 kg


Good luck! You should add your progress to the 2016 Total Weight Loss thread, might help a bit with the motivation


----------



## zuludog (Apr 6, 2016)

Well, my 'theory book' arrived today. I've had a scan through it and it all seems fairly good & reasonable
So now to read it properly, and apply it


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 9, 2016)

Keep going Zuludog & good luck. Keep us up to date


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 1, 2016)

This has been an interesting thread because my approach, which seems to work for me, is very different. I have cut out most stuff that contains refined sugar but I now eat quite a lot of fruit. Complex carbs, on the other hand, I consume by the bucket load. I offset this by doing a considerable amount of exercise*. I do a finger prick test just once or twice a week now, the result is generally around 5 or 6. I was on Linagliptin tablets but I was taken off those after my last but one check up and have now been on diet and exercise only for about nine months. Because of the amount of exercise that I do, I think that reducing my carb intake would cause me problems with low blood glucose levels.

*I swim a minimum of 6km, cycle around 230km and run about 20km plus a couple of hours in a weights gym every week.


----------



## AndBreathe (Jul 2, 2016)

Chris Hobson said:


> This has been an interesting thread because my approach, which seems to work for me, is very different. I have cut out most stuff that contains refined sugar but I now eat quite a lot of fruit. Complex carbs, on the other hand, I consume by the bucket load. I offset this by doing a considerable amount of exercise*. I do a finger prick test just once or twice a week now, the result is generally around 5 or 6. I was on Linagliptin tablets but I was taken off those after my last but one check up and have now been on diet and exercise only for about nine months. Because of the amount of exercise that I do, I think that reducing my carb intake would cause me problems with low blood glucose levels.
> 
> *I swim a minimum of 6km, cycle around 230km and run about 20km plus a couple of hours in a weights gym every week.



Chris - Reducing your carbs might or might not cause you problems with low blood glucose levels, but we are all different in that regard (as with all aspects of this condition!).

My life is currently split between the UK where I'm pretty active, but nowhere close to your levels.  Overseas, I am much, much more active and on the go all the time, in heat and humidity.  I open water swim every day, use my bike every day and single handed or short handed sail a fairly sizeable boat very regularly.  If we're passage making there's plenty of sitting around, but in closer waters that can be quite active, with plenty hauling on ropes and so on.  If anything I eat fewer carbs overseas than I do here, primarily due to the variety of available foods at any given time.

On that regime, my numbers run absolutely fine, and my HbA1cs (in my signature) reflect that assertion.  My conclusion is my body has recovered sufficiently well that it now looks after me very well and it has regained it's ability to both self regulate, but also burn both fat and carbs for fuel; switching back and forth as required.

If you were keen to know what would happen, give it a whirl.  If it doesn't interest you, then carry on as you are.  Sometimes our bodies can achieve amazing things we never realistically thought it could.

Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 15, 2016)

Good luck to both of you !  T2 is a bit different to T1.  T2 your pancreas might work 80% or 20% who knows ?  Sounds like a good book to read


----------



## Maz2 (Jul 19, 2016)

I have read both his books and am cooking some of his recipes.  My hba1c started off at 42 in April this year when I was told by GP there was a problem.  Hba1c a couple of weeks ago was 43 so disappointed in that but have heard from being on here that it is not really too bad.  I only found out there was a problem through some medical research I was taking part in.  

I am not going to give up.  I have read on here people with full blown diabetes have got really good readings through changing their diets so surely I can make some improvement too eventually.  Lets hope so.  

I am still having some carbs, I have to admit I still enjoy porridge for breakfast although I have cut that to once or twice a week now and have yoghurt some days and eggs other days.   I have cut bread to a couple of times a week. I have cut my fruit intake from 6-7 a day (GP said too many) down to 2-3 max.  I have lost 1 1/2 stone in weight even though there was nothing wrong with it in the first place.  I did not deliberately set out to do it, it has happened because I have cut the carbs down.  I am now underweight though (lifestyle nurse told me at surgery last week - have to see GP at end of week). If I can't get these readings down not sure where to go from here as cannot lose any more weight.  Will still keep to lower carb diet though whatever happens. 

When I say porridge I don't mean instant, I mean rolled oats I get from the health shop.  I use water and some almond milk (unsweetened).


----------



## AndBreathe (Jul 19, 2016)

@Maz2 , my results from reducing my carbs are in my signature, so some can achieve excellent results and some less good, for many, many reasons.

At the outset, I certainly couldn't have tolerate the amount of carbs your post suggests you were eating, and I've pretty much stayed with the diet I moderated to, as I don't find it any hardship at all.  I can eat more carbs now my numbers are well down and I've got skinny.

I now have a low weight - I had love handles, but absolutely no more.  I found it took me some time to balance out my diet and weight and I still keep a close eye on that, as much to ensure it stays up as keeping it down!

Do you self-test your bloods?  If you do, I would be curious to know how it reacts to both your fruit and the bread you are eating.  So many folks find those to be pretty tricky, at least at the outset.

Secondly, where does your current weight place you on the BMI scale?  Responses to both those queries would shape my further responses.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 21, 2016)

Maz2 said:


> I have read both his books and am cooking some of his recipes.  My hba1c started off at 42 in April this year when I was told by GP there was a problem.  Hba1c a couple of weeks ago was 43 so disappointed in that but have heard from being on here that it is not really too bad.  I only found out there was a problem through some medical research I was taking part in.
> 
> I am not going to give up.  I have read on here people with full blown diabetes have got really good readings through changing their diets so surely I can make some improvement too eventually.  Lets hope so.
> 
> ...


I like my porridge too, slow release of carbs & avoids spikes  Keep at it Maz2


----------



## Maz2 (Jul 21, 2016)

AndBreathe said:


> @Maz2 , my results from reducing my carbs are in my signature, so some can achieve excellent results and some less good, for many, many reasons.
> 
> At the outset, I certainly couldn't have tolerate the amount of carbs your post suggests you were eating, and I've pretty much stayed with the diet I moderated to, as I don't find it any hardship at all.  I can eat more carbs now my numbers are well down and I've got skinny.
> 
> ...



I am very interested in your comments about the bread and fruit.  I do not self-test at present. I have bought a machine and will have to start to get used to keep stabbing my finger.  I think this is going to be the only way to find out which carbs are causing trouble.  

My BMI at present is 17.96 which is about 3 lbs underweight.  I think it would be better for me to keep at the lower end of the BMI. I believe my weight is allowed to go from about 8 stone 7 lbs to around 11 stone. However, the weight tends to go around my middle. For example, when I was 10 stone 2 lbs a few years ago I was taking part in some medical research and my body fat was 36% which is quite high.  Now it is 22.9%.  

It is interesting what you say about "eating more carbs now."  I am at present reading a book by Dr Mark Hyman called "Eat Fat, Get Thin" and he advocates coming off practically all the dairy products, grains, bread etc for about 3 weeks and then reintroducing them.  

I will keep going with this whilst trying to put the 3 lbs back on as I hope even if I  cannot return to normal, I can at least delay things.


----------



## AndBreathe (Jul 21, 2016)

Maz2 said:


> I am very interested in your comments about the bread and fruit.  I do not self-test at present. I have bought a machine and will have to start to get used to keep stabbing my finger.  I think this is going to be the only way to find out which carbs are causing trouble.
> 
> My BMI at present is 17.96 which is about 3 lbs underweight.  I think it would be better for me to keep at the lower end of the BMI. I believe my weight is allowed to go from about 8 stone 7 lbs to around 11 stone. However, the weight tends to go around my middle. For example, when I was 10 stone 2 lbs a few years ago I was taking part in some medical research and my body fat was 36% which is quite high.  Now it is 22.9%.
> 
> ...



The floor for a healthy BMI is 47.5, and I sort of dance around that, with action required by me when I dip.  My body fat is under 20, but I have excellent muscle mass, without any bulk.  I'm now a very wiry old bird.  I think my ideal would be c50kg, with anything added going to my arms, but let's face it the arms bit is never going to happen, is it?  Such is the rule of Murphy.

Adding weight is very tricky, and these days I have more options, but in your shoes, I'd up the protein a bit.  By that I mean, if you'd normally have, say, a chicken portion, make sure it's a decent sized one, or if you're looking at bacon, have an extra rasher.  Then for the fat, things like a cheese sauce on your veg can be absolutely fabulous - especially if you make your sauce without adding any flour.  If I have cream in, I'll use that, whilst warming it, I just throw in enough cheese to achieve the texture and quantity I want.

On top tip I would give you is when gaining weight, do a bit of extra moving around if you can.  I don't necessarily suggest you become a gym bunny (I'm not), but just park further from the supermarket entrance or whatever, or walk on local errands, rather than jump in the car.  That'll maybe help you ensure you're gaining some muscle if you can.  I appreciate moving around/exercising uses energy, but it's a balancing act.

Touching on your interest in my "more carbs now" comment, like many others, as I trimmed up, my insulin resistance significantly improved.  I can't think the last time I saw a 7 on my meter, including the Libre, which tracks and graphs 24/7, so no hiding!

I can't stress enough that I am incredibly fortunate to end up in the place I currently am with my diabetes, and health overall.  Not everyone's body can recover quite so well, but I'd urge you to do as you are and try your very hardest.  Hopefully you can get back under that magic number (42).  I can't say strongly enough, at this stage, testing is critical for you.  The reassurance it gives you (as well as some inevitable frustration and disappointments!) is wonderful.

Whilst being underweight isn't good, as you're testing and experimenting, many people lose weight, because the do things like reduce their carbs, and replace them with, usually, vegetables, so many lose weight.  I might suggest that your first couple of weeks target would be to maintain your weight, with any gain a ginagerous bonus.  Just take it steady, this is the long game.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 21, 2016)

AndBreathe said:


> ginagerous


I have never encountered this word before in 57 years!  Had to look it up!


----------



## Maz2 (Jul 21, 2016)

AndBreathe said:


> The floor for a healthy BMI is 47.5, and I sort of dance around that, with action required by me when I dip.  My body fat is under 20, but I have excellent muscle mass, without any bulk.  I'm now a very wiry old bird.  I think my ideal would be c50kg, with anything added going to my arms, but let's face it the arms bit is never going to happen, is it?  Such is the rule of Murphy.
> 
> Adding weight is very tricky, and these days I have more options, but in your shoes, I'd up the protein a bit.  By that I mean, if you'd normally have, say, a chicken portion, make sure it's a decent sized one, or if you're looking at bacon, have an extra rasher.  Then for the fat, things like a cheese sauce on your veg can be absolutely fabulous - especially if you make your sauce without adding any flour.  If I have cream in, I'll use that, whilst warming it, I just throw in enough cheese to achieve the texture and quantity I want.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your very helpful comments.  I think I am just going to have to start testing.  I suppose it will prove expensive in the long run. I bought an AccuCheck which means you have to replace the lancets regularly as there are only six needles in each one.  However, it will be money well spent if I can sort this out or at least delay things for as long as possible


----------



## AndBreathe (Jul 21, 2016)

Maz2 said:


> Thank you for your very helpful comments.  I think I am just going to have to start testing.  I suppose it will prove expensive in the long run. I bought an AccuCheck which means you have to replace the lancets regularly as there are only six needles in each one.  However, it will be money well spent if I can sort this out or at least delay things for as long as possible



Maz2, the Accu Chek is loved by many, but it's expensive to run.  I believe the strips are over £20 for 50, and initially we may not think we'll get through many, but in the early days we certainly do!

I use the SD Codefree meter.  I've used it for over 2 years and it's absolutely fine.  It'd to so twee was the Accu Check, but the strips for it are under £8 a pot, and if you buy 5 or 10 at a time, from the UK distributor, the cost comes down to under £6 for 50.  In effect, a fraction of the Accu Chek costs.

The link for the meter is here:  http://homehealth-uk.com/all-products/codefree-blood-glucose-monitoring-system-mmoll-or-mgdl/  , and the strips, here:  http://homehealth-uk.com/all-products/sd-codefree-test-strips-to-be-used-only-with-the-sd-monitor/ , and the lancets here:  http://homehealth-uk.com/all-produc...e-sterile-lancets-for-blood-testtesting-kits/

Should you buy the 5 or 10 pots at a time, the discount codes are:

5 pots - 264086
19 pots - 975833

You add the discount codes at the online checkout.

Good luck with it all.  It's a bit of a puzzle, but you'll be fine.


----------



## Maz2 (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks. May try and get one of those.


----------



## AndBreathe (Jul 22, 2016)

Maz2 said:


> Thanks. May try and get one of those.



Maz, if you do decide to go down that route, they're not available on the High Street, so it's a case of either buying online, or giving HomeHealth a call and they'll help sort it you over the phone.  It's a nice company.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 25, 2016)

Maz2 said:


> Thanks. May try and get one of those.


Good luck Maz2


----------



## grovesy (Mar 3, 2017)

Well got this book from library as I read some praising. I am pleasantly surprised I was expecting it to be heavier reading than it is .


----------



## grovesy (Mar 4, 2017)

Finished it. Although I already knew quite a bit that was covered by the book. I did find an interesting reading.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 6, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Finished it. Although I already knew quite a bit that was covered by the book. I did find an interesting reading.


Well done Grovesy pleased you enjoyed


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 6, 2018)

I would give it a go !


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 20, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> If you are T2 "Get it read". You might pick up some tips


It could be very useful ?


----------



## Chris Hobson (Aug 21, 2018)

It was interesting to read my old reply to this thread as it has popped back up to the top. Since then I have had to start being a bit more careful with my carb intake. It has become an interesting balancing act as I do still need carbs to fuel my exercise sessions. I have been reading the Diabetic Athletes Handbook, which is aimed at both T1 and T2 diabetics. It is quite hard work as it is very technical. I have a birthday coming up so I might put 'Reverse' on my list.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 22, 2018)

Well done Chris


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 6, 2018)

oldoneegg said:


> I was diagnosed with Type 2 back in April 2013. I'm 6'4" and at the time I was 18.5 to 19.0 stone, I'd held at this level for many years. I have always eaten good food but lots of it!
> I followed the general advice from my Doctor and Nurse to eat a balanced diet with a good proportion of carbs, I'm not a drinker or smoker but cut out my daily allowance of Coke, the drink not the drug, and thought a bit more about what I ate.
> With a few deviations my HbA1c levelled out around low to mid fifties. I have always resisted medication and was aware that at these levels it would be the next step.
> I brought this book back in the early part of the year after my latest tests of HbA1c @ 56. It then sat on my desk for several months before I picked it up in May.
> ...


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 6, 2018)

Carbs do the damage ?


----------



## Chris Hobson (Nov 6, 2018)

"Carbs do the damage?"

That seems like an odd question Hobie. Our bodies sustain long term damage due to our blood glucose levels being too high. This is either because we can't produce insulin (T1) or because we have insulin resistant cells (T2). Lowering carb intake makes this less of a problem. I sort of expected that everyone who frequented these forums would be aware of these basics.

I got this book for my birthday and have read about three quarters of it. It is very well written and contains a lot of useful information. I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## Amigo (Nov 6, 2018)

Chris Hobson said:


> "Carbs do the damage?"
> 
> That seems like an odd question Hobie. Our bodies sustain long term damage due to our blood glucose levels being too high. This is either because we can't produce insulin (T1) or because we have insulin resistant cells (T2). Lowering carb intake makes this less of a problem. I sort of expected that everyone who frequented these forums would be aware of these basics.
> 
> I got this book for my birthday and have read about three quarters of it. It is very well written and contains a lot of useful information. I would definitely recommend it.



Agree, superb book Chris and it basically pulled me out of the mire after diagnosis. Highly recommended and easy to read.

Hobie tends to put question marks after most things, even statements, so there’s a good chance this isn’t a question at all.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 6, 2018)

Chris Hobson said:


> "Carbs do the damage?"
> 
> That seems like an odd question Hobie. Our bodies sustain long term damage due to our blood glucose levels being too high. This is either because we can't produce insulin (T1) or because we have insulin resistant cells (T2). Lowering carb intake makes this less of a problem. I sort of expected that everyone who frequented these forums would be aware of these basics.
> 
> I got this book for my birthday and have read about three quarters of it. It is very well written and contains a lot of useful information. I would definitely recommend it.


If any T1 or T2 ate too many carbs What happens ? Sick as a dog ?  Body says NO.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Nov 7, 2018)

"If any T1 or T2 ate too many carbs What happens ?"

Your body turns the carbs into glucose and the glucose circulates in your blood and provides energy for your muscles. In non diabetics the level of glucose in the blood is controlled automatically by the pancreas producing the right amount of insulin and by the liver taking and storing glucose for later. In diabetics this mechanism is faulty and blood glucose levels tend to run too high. This causes a variety of symptoms, the most obvious being that you are constantly thirsty and tend to drink and widdle a lot. Long term it causes all kinds of damage to the nervous system and internal organs and can damage the eyes. The problem can be treated with insulin injections and drugs but limiting the intake of carbs has a positive effect too. Exercise is important too and this means that some carb intake is needed to fuel your workouts. If you do a good job of controlling your glucose levels, the long term nasty symptoms can hopefully be avoided altogether.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 7, 2018)

Great if you are Exercising. But as people get older they do a little less, Bags of sugar in the stuff from the supermarkets.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Nov 7, 2018)

Now being sixty years old I'm living in anticipation of the time coming when the wheels start to fall off. I'm not sure if it is a good idea to slow down a bit or just to keep doing the endurance stuff for as long as I can keep it up. I find the labelling on bought food to be generally excellent, there is always a chart with nutritional information on it. The carb content is shown as a percentage and also what proportion of that is sugar. I made a list of the stuff that I generally eat. I put it in carb content order with the low carb stuff at the top and the naughty stuff at the bottom. I now try to err toward the top of the list when deciding what to eat.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi Chris I have been T1 from the age of 3. Now 55. I read the ----- off stuff from the supermarkets. If I did not , I would be in a right state. Every meal since 1966 ?  A little idea


----------



## Joshua (May 27, 2022)

oldoneegg said:


> I was diagnosed with Type 2 back in April 2013. I'm 6'4" and at the time I was 18.5 to 19.0 stone, I'd held at this level for many years. I have always eaten good food but lots of it!
> I followed the general advice from my Doctor and Nurse to eat a balanced diet with a good proportion of carbs, I'm not a drinker or smoker but cut out my daily allowance of Coke, the drink not the drug, and thought a bit more about what I ate.
> With a few deviations my HbA1c levelled out around low to mid fifties. I have always resisted medication and was aware that at these levels it would be the next step.
> I brought this book back in the early part of the year after my latest tests of HbA1c @ 56. It then sat on my desk for several months before I picked it up in May.
> ...


----------



## Joshua (May 27, 2022)

I'm certainly will give this book a read. At 72 l never expected this diabetes . As l have mentioned before it has been brought about by having to take steroids. I'm reducing now and on 7mg. Maybe the diabetes will go away as my doctor suggested. I can only hope


----------

